# welche fische für kleinen teich?



## schmierstoff (25. Apr. 2009)

hallo,
möchte demnächst 2-3 fische in meinen oberen teich einsetzen!
habe hier im forum schon allerhand durchgestöbert!
aber so richtig was gefunden habe ich nicht!
meistens nur,das der teich zu klein ist!?

ich gehe jetzt mal vom minimum aus,also bei einer wassermenge von 1500l !!!!

ich hatte an 3 kleine fische gedacht,also 500l pro fisch!kann man das machen?:beeten

da muss es doch etwas geben,oder?

welche art/sorte könnte man da am besten nehmen!
mfg


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: welche fische für kleinen teich?*

Normalerweise bei 1500 l Neun Goldfische laut Experten.

Kommt auf die große an der Fische und wie oft Du Wasserwechsel machst (ich Pumpe aus Regenfass immer Wasser rein) wenn man das alle zwei Wochen kurz macht geht mehr.

Ach 1500 L 15 kleine Fischchen und 5 größere Goldfische und zwei __ Muscheln perfekt fürs erste.

Viel Spass beim Vorhaben


----------



## schmierstoff (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: welche fische für kleinen teich?*

hallo,
was meinst du mit 15 kleinen fischchen!welche werden nicht so gross?
goldfische muss ich nicht haben,das werden ja immer mehr mit der zeit!

ich suche also einen schönen kleinen schwarmfisch,wer kann mir da tips geben?
wäre ja auch schön,wenn das fische wären,die meist an der wasseroberfläche sind! 

welche soll ich nehmen?


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: welche fische für kleinen teich?*

Nimm Goldfische- Größe zwei Zentimeter (so groß wie ein Erdnussflip)- dauert 6-7 Jahre bis die groß sind, wenns zuviele werden verschenken.

---Goldfische kommen im Sommer an die Oberfläche, sehen schön aus und sind gut zu sehen.-

Bei Deinem kleinen Teich __ Stichlinge siehste nicht- alles andere wird zu schnell groß- in meinem alten großen Teich hatte ich __ Zander, __ Hecht, __ Barsch, Rotaugen, __ Brassen etc. aber 1500 l ist zu klein.


----------



## schmierstoff (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: welche fische für kleinen teich?*

was ist mit __ Shubunkin?
die könnte ich doch auch nehmen,ist glaube ich,auch eine goldfischart!?
oder gehen die garnicht?


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: welche fische für kleinen teich?*

__ Shubunkin ?

...toller Fisch sieht gut aus, mag ich auch gern. Wenn er zu groß wird musst Du a) ihn weggeben b) größeren Teich bauen

....aber wenn Du drei kleine nehmen möchtest...warum nicht...paar Goldies dazu....perfekt...dauert ja Jahre eh der 30 cm ist und in einem kleinen Teich wird der ja eh künstlich klein gehalten so wie alle Fische- hatten damals Goldfische im alten Teich wünschte die hätten wir heute noch- das waren halbe Kois....


----------



## goldfisch (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: welche fische für kleinen teich?*

Hallo Schmierstoff,
Kardinäle, Makropoden, .... oder __ Stichlinge wenn es etwas einheimisches sein soll.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Christine (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: welche fische für kleinen teich?*



WHV-Friedburg schrieb:


> __ Shubunkin ?
> 
> ...toller Fisch sieht gut aus, mag ich auch gern. Wenn er zu groß wird musst Du a) ihn weggeben b) größeren Teich bauen
> 
> ....aber wenn Du drei kleine nehmen möchtest...warum nicht...paar Goldies dazu....perfekt...dauert ja Jahre eh der 30 cm ist und in einem kleinen Teich wird der ja eh künstlich klein gehalten so wie alle Fische- hatten damals Goldfische im alten Teich wünschte die hätten wir heute noch- das waren halbe Kois....



Mit Verlaub, soviel Unsinn in einem Posting hab ich selten gelesen. Shubunkin werden auch nicht größer als Goldfische, sind aber ähnlich vermehrungsfreudig. Aus welchem Grund soll man Goldfische dazunehmen? 

Und Fische werden nicht künstlich kleingehalten, sie passen sich der Teichgröße nicht an - und wenn denn doch mal, nennt man das "Kümmerwuchs". Alles in allem Tierquälerei. Was Du übrigens mit Deinem totalen Überbesatz in der 500-Liter-Pfütze machst, grenzt schon an Tierquälerei. Mit Tierliebe hat das auf jeden Fall nichts zu tun.


----------



## Eugen (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: welche fische für kleinen teich?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, soviel Unsinn in einem Posting hab ich selten gelesen. __ Shubunkin werden auch nicht größer als Goldfische, sind aber ähnlich vermehrungsfreudig. Aus welchem Grund soll man Goldfische dazunehmen?
> 
> Und Fische werden nicht künstlich kleingehalten, sie passen sich der Teichgröße nicht an - und wenn denn doch mal, nennt man das "Kümmerwuchs". Alles in allem Tierquälerei. Was Du übrigens mit Deinem totalen Überbesatz in der 500-Liter-Pfütze machst, grenzt schon an Tierquälerei. Mit Tierliebe hat das auf jeden Fall nichts zu tun.



Das grenzt nicht an, das IST Tierquälerei !!


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: welche fische für kleinen teich?*

Ich möchte das es meinen Fischen gut geht- reduziere auf 10 Fische und schenke die 20 anderen meinem Nachbarn- der hat nen großen Teich und freut sich- mach ich morgen- ehrlich. 

Ich fühle ja auch mit den Fischen mit und will das es denen gut geht und die lebendig sind.

Vorher hatte ich ja auch nur drei Fische drinne- aber die schwammen so trübe und depressiv da rum. Die taten mir so leid- ich dachte die freuen sich wenn die im großen Schwarm schwimmen können und nicht mehr so ganz alleine sind.

Ist ja auch so bei Meerschweinchen und Kanninchen. Die müssen immer zu zweit sein- welcher Mensch will den schon alleine in einem Käfig sein.

War ja nur gut gemeint.


----------



## schmierstoff (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: welche fische für kleinen teich?*

das läuft ja wie in all den anderen beiträgen zum thema kleiner teich wieviel fisch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
man fragt nach was möglich ist und dann bekommt man so recht keine antwort!

ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschieden im unteren kleinem bechen(1000l) ausschliesslich mit pflanzen zu arbeiten!
und im oberen (ca.gute 1500l) es mit einem kleinem schwarm Shubunkins 5 stück zu machen!
ich denke das ist ein gesunder mittelweg,das wären dann ca.300l pro fisch!!!!!!!!!!

wenn das tierquälerei ist,möchte ich nicht wissen was andere aquarianer zuhause in ihren 200-300l becher giftbecken,da so treiben!


----------



## schmierstoff (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: welche fische für kleinen teich?*



Eugen schrieb:


> Das grenzt nicht an, das IST Tierquälerei !!



das war aber auch eine super-antwort auf meine frage,wieviel fische ich nun einsetzen kann!
aber so läuft das hier ja scheinbar immer,eine richtige antwort gekommt man nicht,das endet meist/immer mit tierquälerei oder teich vergrössern oder pflanzenteich!!!!!

habe mit hier fast alle themen dazu durchgelesen und das endet nun mal immer so!


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: welche fische für kleinen teich?*

Die richtige Antwort muss halt lauten: 
Kleine Teiche = Kein Fisch ! 

Aquarianer haben ganz andere Bedingungen in Ihren Aquarien und können vor allem die in kleinen Teichen vorkommenden starken Temperaturschwankungen ausschliessen. 

Es ist richtig: Kein Mensch möchte Allein in einer Wohnung wohnen. 
Es möchte aber auch keiner zu zehnt in einem 30 qm Appartement hausen, auch wenn das noch so gut ausgestattet ist. 
Wenn dann in diesem Appartement nachts nur 5 Grad und tagsüber 40 Grad warm sind wirds noch unangenehmer. 

Es gibt hier eben nicht immer Antworten die man hören will, sondern die die passen. 
__ Shubunkin und Goldfische (werden beide bis zu 30 cm groß) sind erst recht ungeeignet für kleine Teiche. 
Wer unbedingt Fische halten muss und vor erhöhtem technischen Aufwand bei zu kleinen Teichen nicht zurückschreckt und z.B. nachts heit und tags kühlt um die Temperaturschwankungen auszugleichen, der sollt andere Fische halten, die nicht so groß sind. 

Ich rate generell bei kleinen Teichen zu keinen Fischen. Es findet sich genug Getier ein, was man beobachten kann in schönem klaren Wasser. Ohne die richtige Kenntnis und Technik stellen sich bei zu kleinen Teichen mit Fischen eher trübes Wasser, Fischkrankheiten und Frust ein. Und wer will das schon bei einem so schönen Hobby wie Teich ? 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## vision noisia (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: welche fische für kleinen teich?*

Hallo, ich kann dir da nur __ Moderlieschen empfehlen. Ich finde die echt super und wenn abends mal ein Mückenschwarm an deinem Teisch vorbei fliegt hüpfen die Moderlieschen sogar aus dem Wasser und sehen aus wie kleine silberne Blitze. Muss man gesehen haben um es zu beschreiben. Moderlieschen können sich zwar auch eventuell stark vermehren ,werden allerdings auch nicht so alt und nicht so groß und falls es doch mal zuviele werden dann finden sich wesentlich mehr abnehmer als für Goldfische.Also ich bin froh das bis auf einen einzigen __ Goldfisch wieder alle draußen sind. Die hatten sich vermehrt wie blöde und ich musste letztes Jahr ca 50 St rausfangen. Wenn der letzte Goldfisch irgendwann nicht mehr sein sollte werde ich mir nie wieder welche reinsetzten. Gruß Tom


----------



## schmierstoff (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: welche fische für kleinen teich?*

wann ist dann ein kleiner teich ein kleiner teich und ein grosser teich ein grosser?

ich war bis vor kurzem auch noch aquarianer und was ich da manchmal zu sehen bekommen habe,da sage ich jetzt lieber nichts zu!
mein becken hatte damals übrigens 800l nur mal so nebenbei und da waren 8 diskuse drin + eine hand voll(arbeiter)sprich __ wels und co!
und das waren keine 100l pro fisch/cm!
und über die grösse des diskus wissen wir ja auch einiges,oder!?


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: welche fische für kleinen teich?*



schmierstoff schrieb:


> wann ist dann ein kleiner teich ein kleiner teich und ein grosser teich ein grosser?



Die Frage wird abschliessend niemand wirklich richtig beantworten können, das hängt ja auch immer von der individuellen Situation und der eingesetzten Technik ab. Wer sich aber mal die Mühe macht das Forum mit den Fischkrankheiten mal zu analysieren der wird Feststellen:
Unter 2000 Liter gibt es fast immer irgendwann Probleme 
Unter 10000 Liter gibt es oft Probleme 
Über 10000 Liter halten sich die Probleme in Grenzen und sind wenn dann eher selten auf schlechte Haltung zurückzuführen. 

Man kann aber meiner Meinung nach als Faustregel aufstellen: Je größer der Teich um so stabiler läuft er. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Eugen (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: welche fische für kleinen teich?*

erstmal, 
nicht jedes Loch im Garten,welches mit Wasser befüllt wird ist ein Teich.
zweitens, 
Aquarium hat mit Teich gar nix gemeinsam,ausser das sich in beiden "Gefäßen" Wasser befindet.
drittens, 
Teichschalen mit bis zu 1000l Inhalt sind für mich "Miniteiche", da haben Fische (wg artgerechter Haltung) nix drin zu suchen.
bis 5000 l sind es für mich "kleine Teiche", die einen Fischbesatz mit kleinen Fischen ( __ Moderlieschen,__ Stichlinge uam. ) vertragen.
ab 20.ooo l fängt bei mir ein "großer Teich" an.
BTW:
Meine bis zu 1600 l großen Seerosenbecken würde ich nie als "Teich" bezeichnen.
Mein "kleiner Teich" (je nach Wasserstand 6 - 8ooo l) heißt bei mir Pflanzenzuchtbecken. 
Und mein "großer" weiß auch nicht was Fische sind, sowas muß nämlich nicht zwangsläufig in einen Gartenteich.
Aber das ist wahrscheinlich Einstellungssache.


----------



## vision noisia (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: welche fische für kleinen teich?*

Hallo, Filter hast du bereits deswegen finde ich spricht auch nichts dagegen ein paar Fische auch in einem kleinen Teich zu halten.Das biologische Gleichgewicht werden die kleinen Teich eh nie so hinbekommen wie ein großer Teich egal ob mit oder ohne Fische da wird man ohne Technik auf dauer keinen Spaß haben . Von den Shubunkins würde ich trotzdem abraten da sie wirklich ziemlich groß werden . Meiner ist auch immer weitergewachsen so das ich schon dachte er will vielleicht noch ein Koi werden.Ich habe am Anfang auch zuviele Fische eingesetzt und die vermehrten sich dann auch noch wie die Kanninchen,so das mir der Teich schnell zu unruhig wurde. Ich finde Fische schön aber zuviele sind schlimmer wie keine. Hatte es dann auch mit Sonnenbarschen probiert aber das bringt auch nicht viel. Im Aquarium vermehren sich die Fische auch meistens nicht so stark und der Bestand bleibt " so wie man ihn eingestzt hat". Ich finde auch ein überfülltes Aquarium nicht schön denn wenn es nur so wuselt kann ich persönlich mich dabei nicht entspannen.Die Entscheidung liegt natürlich bei dir aber ich bin inzwischen der Meinung ( nachdem ich nicht auf andere hören wollte undes erst erfahren musste) weniger ist oft mehr.Gruß Tom


----------



## Christine (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: welche fische für kleinen teich?*

Hallo Schmierstoff,

lies Dir bitte diesen (leider noch nicht ganz fertige) Beitrag durch - da findest Du ein paar Richtwerte zu Teichgrößen und Fischhaltung.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/28


----------



## geecebird (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: welche fische für kleinen teich?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Es möchte aber auch keiner zu zehnt in einem 30 qm Appartement hausen, auch wenn das noch so gut ausgestattet ist.



Och, Wolf, es kommt darauf, wer mit mir dort wohnt *zwinker* Wenn Hugh Heffner wäre, käme ich damit schon klar ;o)


----------

